# (I) Temperatura Mínima em Outubro de 2010



## AnDré (27 Set 2010 às 12:18)

Qual a Temperatura Mínima registada no mês de Outubro de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal Continental e Ilhas?


-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(II) Temperatura Máxima em Outubro de 2010
(III) Precipitação máxima em Outubro de 2010
(IV) Precipitação máx. em 24h em Outubro 2010


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2010 às 12:35)

-5,1ºC a -6,0ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Set 2010 às 12:50)

-3.1ºC a -4.0ºC


----------



## David sf (27 Set 2010 às 12:51)

-2,1 a -3,0 ºC


----------



## ecobcg (27 Set 2010 às 13:03)

-2,1ºC a -3ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Set 2010 às 13:05)

-3,1°C a -4,0°C


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2010 às 13:12)

Eu aposto no intervalo: *-3,1ºC a -4,0ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Set 2010 às 13:55)

Sempre a minha sondagem favorita...
-4.1ºC a -5ºC.


----------



## vitamos (27 Set 2010 às 14:19)

-2,1ºC a -3,0ºC


----------



## squidward (27 Set 2010 às 15:04)

2,9ºc  2,0ºc


----------



## João Soares (27 Set 2010 às 17:08)

Aposto no intervalo: *-4,1ºC a -5,0ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Set 2010 às 17:37)

-2,1ºC a -3,0ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2010 às 17:57)

-4,1ºC a -5,0ºC


----------



## Z13 (27 Set 2010 às 18:06)

-2,1ºC  -3,00ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Set 2010 às 19:55)

-5,1ºC a -6,0ºC.


----------



## rcjla (27 Set 2010 às 23:45)

-4,1ºC a -5,0ºC


----------



## Liliana15 (29 Set 2010 às 22:29)

A minha aposta vai para o intervalo: *-3,1ºC a -4,0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2010 às 20:12)

Votei no intervalo que compreende todas as temperaturas mínimas registadas, entre os *-2,1ºC* e os *-3,0ºC*.


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2010 às 21:16)

-2,1ºC a -3,0ºC


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2010 às 21:51)

-1,1ºC a -2,0ºC


----------



## Teles (30 Set 2010 às 21:59)

>= 3,0ºc


----------



## Thomar (30 Set 2010 às 22:00)

Votei no intervalo *-3,1ºC a -4,0ºC*!


----------



## Paulo H (30 Set 2010 às 22:25)

-1.1 a -2C


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Out 2010 às 12:28)

maior ou igual que 3. --'


----------



## João Soares (18 Out 2010 às 07:28)

E vai começar a ronda das temperaturas baixinhas 

De momento os dois primeiros intervalos já estão eliminados.


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2010 às 12:06)

João Soares disse:


> E vai começar a ronda das temperaturas baixinhas
> 
> De momento os dois primeiros intervalos já estão eliminados.



Na próxima madrugada o intervalo que se segue provavelmente também vai ser eliminado


----------



## João Soares (19 Out 2010 às 07:10)

MSantos disse:


> Na próxima madrugada o intervalo que se segue provavelmente também vai ser eliminado



E vem aí o 2º Round:





Desta vez uma estação que pertence ao Litoral Norte que atingiu pela primeira vez este Outono temperaturas abaixo dos 0ºC.
Mais intervalos eliminados.


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2010 às 12:49)

Qual foi o intervalo vencedor? foi o  de *-0,1ºC a -1,0ºC*


----------



## rcjla (4 Nov 2010 às 14:10)

MSantos disse:


> Qual foi o intervalo vencedor? foi o  de *-0,1ºC a -1,0ºC*



Parece-me que sim.No entanto daqui a uns dias sai o relatório do IM.


----------



## AnDré (18 Nov 2010 às 20:57)

Nos gráficos de observação diária, não era possível distinguir se o intervalo vencedor tinha sido -0,1ºC a -1,0ºC ou -1,1ºC a -2,0ºC.
Por isso, enviei um e-mail para o IM a fim de me esclarecerem essa dúvida.

De forma bastante atenciosa, o IM respondeu-me não só à minha questão como me fez uma lista das temperaturas negativas registadas no Continente que em baixo partilho.
Obrigado IM! 



> No mês de Outubro de 2010 várias estações meteorológicas registaram temperatura do ar negativa (<0.0ºC):
> 
> Bragança............-0.1ºC dia 26
> 
> ...



Assim, a temperatura mais baixa foi de -1,0ºC no dia 20 em Lamas de Mouro.

O intervalo vencedor esta sondagem é: -0,1ºC a -1,0ºC 
Parabéns ao único vencedor: *amarusp*


----------

